

The Implicit Social Graph - Whats its value? - minalecs
http://cheolhominale.posterous.com/the-implicit-social-graph-whats-its-value#

======
bobz
I think the "location" implicit social graph is just one of many. It might be
the easiest to grok, but it doesn't strike me as the most useful.

I like Fred's example of people with similar music taste on last.fm. I like
the idea of being connected with people who will attend the same event as me,
or an event I wish I was at, or whose netflix ratings correlate highly with
mine.

I would imagine that eventually, the _explicit_ side of things will more be
addressing the privacy issue you mention. But really, I want my graphs to be
generated for me with the least work possible.

Instead of a social dating site, what about an implicit social graph approach:
show me people in this coffee shop who are open to being approached for a
brief chat. Show me people in this city who are willing to grab a beer with a
stranger in town for the night who have similar interests.

Lots and lots of interesting stuff will become possible as we start to master
all the information and implicit connections available out there even today.

~~~
minalecs
i agree that use case for graphs around interests are possibly a better use.
If you look at Yobongo (YC), I think is exactly what you're talking about in
showing you people near you that want to chat or go out within your city.

